# Tata Sky +  = More Jhingalala



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 15, 2008)

This is my perspective on the revolutionary Satellite TV service...Tata Sky Plus!

To put it simply, it is a service that will change the way you watch television forever. Tata Sky+ is a premium set-top box with a personal video recorder that allows you to record up to 45 hours of live TV. Tata Sky+ gives you the power to record one programme while watching another, pause a live telecast and even rewind a TV programme that you are watching.  Thats a fantastic application of technology in consumer electronic products!



It is a new age product for the fast generation who don’t have to fight for the remote any more. It allows you to do the following things: 

Play or Pause or Rewind a channel
You can record a show and watch at a later stage.
You can pre-programme the Digi-comp to record a show at particular time and you can see the programme at your convenience.
There is an inbuilt hard disk of 160 GB (that’s humongous). You can actually record 45 hours of Live TV!
One can record channels like discovery, cartoon network which offers their service in different languages. Once you record a serial you can choose from languages supported.
It has some other features like space management, back to back recording, automatic serial series recording, parental lock and much more.
Price of the Box is around Rs 8999
I think its absolute value for money, as the features it provides more than compensate the price at which they come, and also the fact that no other DTH service provider provides these features.

On its face, seems a bit expensive, but when you actually think the value that it provides in that price...you dont really feel its expensiveness!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it possible to access the 160GB HDD externally?


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 15, 2008)

Won't a media center PC be be useful?


----------



## utsav (Nov 15, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> This is my perspective on the r*evolutionary Satellite TV service*...Tata Sky Plus!
> 
> !


whats revolutionary in it  . Dish TV is having the pvr settop box from ages .

and at 9K Rs its simply a waste of money and nothing else .


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2008)

@Rohan_Shenoy
Isn't the feed encrypted? 

I think it won't be possible to view the recorded content unless the set top box is used.


----------



## jal_desai (Nov 15, 2008)

ya true... it would be a little mistake if one goes on its face value.. the features are cool.. dad is planning to buy one DTH and ditch the cable guy but there are lots a options available.. so getting difficult which one to choose.. just one question. Does this TataSky + give Full HD output.. is it capable?


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 15, 2008)

HD feed is not provided by any channel in India as yet, so even if the recorder allows you to record HD you can't use it as now. And you won't be able to store enough HD data on just 160GB hard disk space?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 15, 2008)

Dad's thinking of replacing all Tata Sky boxes with Tata Sky + ones=Even more jhingalala.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 15, 2008)

I currently own Tata Sky. It sucks. If I had a better PC, I would have never have agreed to my dad buying it. Sadly, due to my pathetic rig, I had to get Tata Sky for TV Viewing. I don't know how adding recording facility will help make tata sky plus so highly super great. They are big time cheaters and rip people off their money. Never ever make the mistake of getting tata sky. Its for n00bs who are willing to get ripped off.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 16, 2008)

I heard that during rainy season the signals are very weak and therefore you can't watch tv. Is it true?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 16, 2008)

^^
Just for a minute or two the signal becomes very weak.It doesn't take more than 2-3 mins to get back to normal.


----------



## parthbarot (Nov 17, 2008)

are ye sab chhodo yaron....take our desi cable connection... use any TV capture/tuner card from Pinnacle.... and split the connection in your home... enjoy Diff. channels on diff. TVs.. (i mean... Tv/PC ) ..You can split the connection as you wish... and watch diff. shows... 

Pinnacle is giving better quality and recording options...You can use third party softies like Chris TV... which supports MP4 (Xvid/Divx etc...) direct recording... you can tune bitrates andall settings... isnt its amazing?

i mean... why you need to throw away 9000 rs when you can get TV capture in like 3k? which is good quality,with remote control,radio etc features... 

tell me..wht you gonna do? I think TV capture card is best option in lower price..and better quality.... and don't tell me HD HD... because we dont have any channel giving HD support yet on Tatasky/dishtv/big tv any....  

so better record your TV in PC and burn it on DVDs...watch you fav muvs and serials on DVDs then  [That 'national' DVDs... 9rs each...  ]

regards.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

^^One more thing: use VLC Media Player to watch TV. There, in filters, you can apply PostProcessing filter at level 6, and perhaps repeat the chain multiple times. This will make your local cable wallah signal look much better than Tata Sky. All you need is a 1.5K TV Tuner Card. And yeah, VLC can record video non-stop while you watch the video at leisure.


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

Nope! atleast in my understanding its not possible


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

Edge-of-chaos said:


> Nope! atleast in my understanding its not possible


Hell yeah it is.

VLC is not just a media player, its a full fledged streaming server solution which is used in many places. Plus, with a powerful FFMPEG backend, it can enhance the apparent quality of videos using a filter known as postprocessing.


----------



## Bandu (Nov 18, 2008)

^Gautam, I do believe what you say. Can you post a tut or some topic on how to do this. Will he helpful to lots of other members too.

TIA.
Bandu.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

Bandu said:


> ^Gautam, I do believe what you say. Can you post a tut or some topic on how to do this. Will he helpful to lots of other members too.
> 
> TIA.
> Bandu.


Yeah MHG, even I'd like to know how...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 18, 2008)

The correct equation is
TataSky = Total Crap EPIC BullShit.

DVD quality. ROFL. Pure Lie.
If you watch a dvd on HD 1080p LCD and TS on the same, you will then know what's DVD quality. That too with HD Upscaling Turned off in DVD player.

TS should provide at least 720p HD up scaling via Set Top Box ! Then only we can say something.
Also costly esp for south indians.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 18, 2008)

They(Tata sky) dont even has the S-video out which is quite essential for quality video output if at all not the component output for discrete video signals.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 18, 2008)

Video quality is bad and so is the reception  
*digi2.notlong.com
*digi1.notlong.com


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 19, 2008)

tata sky + has been a _big_ disappointment


----------



## parthbarot (Nov 21, 2008)

dudes... if you guys really want to know more on video/audio/TV capturing etc... then you must watch videohelp.com and doom9.net.

these both sites can be helpful and i think you will find proper solution.

And yeah..VLC can be used for recording...

you have to select you Analog card to record content.And apply specific filters on the data for compression/quality etc...

But you can also use ChrisTV.(not free  ).
Which supports compression in divx/xvid while recording.So ur HDD will not filled with raw video .

try it.

Enjoy!


And yeah... TS is really "Total sucking" .. Jingaalala ka meaning kuch or hi hota he yahan i think    lol.. ha ha ha...

because its not even compared to DVD quality man..then how you can say HD... even they know the meaning of HD? Full HD DVD size is about more than 15GB i think... and the quality is awesome...i have seen it once of Movie Matrix..which was amazing friends...  

i bet you,, then can't handle such large data yaar... forget it... and grt movies (HD Rips  ..you know where you can find it right?  ). And watch desi cable TV..its good..sasta or accha... kamse kam wo juth to nahi bolte... jaisa he vaisa he... ...

regards.


----------

